# Angel fish swimming odd



## Gary (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I'm a first time owner of a couple of nice Angel fish that have grown very quickly and are now about 8 months old. I had 3, but one jumped out of the tank a few months ago. 
Anyway, one of the 2 seems to swim or hover in an almost horizontal position rather than up and down, as if it is on it's side. I should say that I have them in a 90 gallon tank that has been doing great with a wide variety of fish, including a few different kinds of tetras, like 3 Congo tetras, 8 black skirts, a bleeding heart, etc. I also have a pleco, one rainbow shark, a yo-yo loach, 2 gouramis, and probably a few more I can't think of right now. The fish get along fine and none seem to be bothering the "side swimming" Angel, except the other Angel does seem to pick occasionally at it, but no damage to fins or other noticeable problem. The water temp. is a bit higher than it normally is, but the tank is not in air conditioning, so it is about 82-84 degrees. Is this normal Angel swimming behavior or is there something wrong with it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

ouch lower your temp to 79-80. The temp isnt causing the problem for the angel but off topic that temp is a feww degrees to high, it may make your fish unconfortable also high temps mean less O2. The sideways swimming may mean it has parasites and its close to dieing. When it swims does it seem like its trying to stay upright but its struggling? Research some parasites. Angels are very prone to a certain kind of bacteria that most fish dont carry, this may be the problem.


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2005)

First - how should you lower the water temp a few degrees?
Second - the angel doesn't really seem to struggle and returns upright on and off. I'll look up the parasite issue - is there a general treatment to recommend?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

do you have a heater? if so you should be able to turn it down. i dont know about normal angel behavior, but i do know it may just be the oxygen. what are your water parameters? if something is off that may be causing the problem


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2005)

I am due for a water change, but usually the only thing a little high is the nitrates, then I do the water change. The heater is actually unplugged, but it's been so hot in NE Ohio that the water temp. has risen over time and does not cool much at night. I guess I need an air conditioner for my fish! I'll see if the water change improves any behavior and keep an eye out........ any other thoughts??


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

How often do you clean your tank (do water changes)?
Angels don't like dirty water (nitrates, ammonia, etc). They are very sensitive to it.
Also, you didn't say exactely how many fish you have in that tank. 90 gal is big, but if you put too many fish in it, it will still have a constant high nitrate and ammonia level if you don't clean sufficiantly.
I can't really put my finger on the swimming on it's side. I've been successfully breeding angels since 5 years and never had that happen.
My suggestion is to test your water for nitrates and ammonia and keep it both as low as possible. Don't wait until it gets high and then clean. Drastic fluctuations will be just as harmful. Best to keep up with a regular cleaning schedule and prevent problems rather than treating them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The temp is fine for angels, but a bit warm for the other fish. Running the AC a bit more can help, as can blowing a fan across the open top of the tank ( cover with screen to prevent fish jumping ).

As for the balance issue, if that's the *only* thing wrong with it, that is, if it seems perfectly normal in every other way, then there's nothing you can do; it's an inner ear problem, or as close to one as a fish can get. I'm in a big hurry at the moment, but look up the word "otolith" to see what I mean.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

if u want to lower the temp turn on your AC and another thing u may try, i do this to keep my dogs water dish cool. Get a bowl or small cooking pot and freeze water, thaw the outside of the pot and the disc of ice will pop out, put the ice in the tank and it'll cool it down, Make sure the water is dechol 1st.


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2005)

I do about 30 gallon water change every 3 or 4 weeks and they seem to respond well. I did a change today and the angel has not been swimming oddly, but the new problem is that the 2 angels are "going after" one another and going into a kind of "liplock" and really picking at each other back and forth. It's not like one is "winning", but the side swimmer is breathing a little more heavy - when they break away, whichever swims away, the other chases. They don't look happy at all with one another and they have always been fine together. Any suggestions for the new problem? I have always heard 2 is not a good number, but my third jumped out as mentioned in my first post.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Maybe you might have two males and they are defending there Territory and its stressing the other angel out so its swimming on its side.


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2005)

will one eventually "win" and kill the other? Should I get a couple of others so they have some company?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

either take one out or introduce some more till they pair up but the pair might be worse trying to defend there area!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

STOP!

Angelfish are cichlids like any other, and when they kiss like that, it's because they are sizing up each other's suitability as a mate. The liplock combat is part of their courtship. It's brutal, but it's their way. If you don't disturb them, and keep up the water changes, they might spawn soon.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The Old salt is right. Is the angel fish feeding? If it is then that is a good sign. Some balence salts may help.


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2005)

both angels have always eaten like pigs! They seem pretty good right now and the balance of the one seems much better, although the one WITHOUT the balance problem is getting a little "nicked up". They go after one another pretty good. I'll keep an eye on both - what are balance salts?


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I am having the same trouble with my Angel Fish. He seems to be swimming on his side a bit and generally not having any sence of orientation. He even soemtimes flips and swimms upside down.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

GumboJones said:


> I am having the same trouble with my Angel Fish. He seems to be swimming on his side a bit and generally not having any sence of orientation. He even soemtimes flips and swimms upside down.


what you described in your post sounds like swim bladder disease


----------



## 1of2 (Apr 12, 2006)

Old Salt knows what he is talking about. The water change probably triggered the unusual behavior. Mine love to spawn after a water change. If I were you I would do the water changes every 2 weeks instead of every 3 to 4 weeks. If the water change seemed to help, it might keep your Angel from swimming on its side again. I do mine every week.


----------

